# The struggles and woes of a dog food rep...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, I got a job a few weeks ago as a dog food rep for a "holistic/premium" dog food. I know a lot of people either aren't fans of those terms or use the terms interchangeably, but I figure that best describes it lol. 

I like to think of myself as FAIRLY dog food savvy, though I certainly have a lot to learn still. It's hard not to get frustrated though when you see people on a constant basis putting the Pedigree, Beneful, Purina, Iams, etc in their carts. 

It's also frustrating when there's a lot of misinformation swirling about. I was talking with a nice guy and another rep for Nutro yesterday to pass time, and they were going on and on about how foods like evo and orijen have way too high of protein levels and how it's fine for a puppy but that not for adults or older dogs because it ruins their organs. I just kept my mouth shut because I know I can't get into it as we're not supposed to bash other foods or be too aggressive. It's just frustrating though!

At least it is rewarding when you are able to educate a customer a bit. I was able to convince her to switch her friends dog (who lives with her) from Beneful to the grain free food in our line. He's been having lots of allergy issues and skin & coat issues, and I told her that grain free can really help. So, at least there's some rewarding and joyful aspects of it lol  

I've been interested in dog nutrition for quite awhile so this job is pretty interesting to me and rewarding. 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

What food are you a rep for? Blue Buffalo? :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You sound like a Blue Buffalo rep to me :smile:

ETA: just wait, the dog food rep thing can get very high-drama, you're being smart by just staying out of it from the beginning haha


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

meggels said:


> I was talking with a nice guy and another rep for Nutro yesterday to pass time, and they were going on and on about how foods like evo and orijen have way too high of protein levels and how it's fine for a puppy but that not for adults or older dogs because it ruins their organs. I just kept my mouth shut because I know I can't get into it as we're not supposed to bash other foods or be too aggressive. It's just frustrating though!


It's not always the rep's fault. This is what they are taught by their company and in their mind its absolutely true. They have no reason to doubt the hand that feeds them. :smile:

*ETA:* Many dog food companies won't hire reps who are knowledgable about dog food. They want to teach them what they want them to know.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Or I think a lot of reps (not just dog food) have their jobs so they can make money and pay the bills. Not all company reps are brainwashed....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> It's not always the rep's fault. This is what they are taught by their company and in their mind its absolutely true. They have no reason to doubt the hand that feeds them. :smile:
> 
> *ETA:* Many dog food companies won't hire reps who are knowledgable about dog food. They want to teach them what they want them to know.


Agree, and I figured that was the case with this woman. It's just hard to keep my mouth shut lol  

And nope, not a rep for Blue Buffalo, though I have applied for that in the past!

I definitely need to pay some bills, so I couldn't be too picky, but I made sure it was a company I wouldn't feel bad about repping before I took the job lol, I do have some morals, which tends to get in the way of things sometimes haha


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have found some wonderful reps when in the pet stores and some really not so wonderful ones haha! You sound like the job is fun even though there are the others haha! This is somehthng I wouldlike to check into ~sounds like a nice way to meet and greet folk! Good luck with your new job! Keep it light~ keep it fun! And its nice to hear your educating some folk on grain free yeah:biggrin:!!!!! Kudos to you!:wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> It's not always the rep's fault. This is what they are taught by their company and in their mind its absolutely true. They have no reason to doubt the hand that feeds them. :smile:
> 
> *ETA:* Many dog food companies won't hire reps who are knowledgable about dog food. They want to teach them what they want them to know.



Nice system, heh, Raw? 

Safe to say that business, especially big business is about lying?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> Nice system, heh, Raw?
> 
> Safe to say that business, especially big business is about lying?


I don't think a large business is any more likely to lie than a small business. It's called marketing and selling their product. Almost all companies exagurate the benefits of their own product, specially when comparing it to their competitors.

What system would you replace it with?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I don't think a large business is any more likely to lie than a small business. It's called marketing and selling their product. Almost all companies exagurate the benefits of their own product, specially when comparing it to their competitors.
> 
> What system would you replace it with?


So Raw, we have people representing companies lying about their products. And this can do REAL damage, Raw. This is what we've come to? Where does it end? What if a Pharmaceutical company is allowed to "shape things"....to "spin things"...would that be ok? 

Doesn't our allowance and laisez fare attitude about "businesses will be businesses" have SOME ethical limits?

I don't have a better system, you're right. I just wish things were different.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> So Raw, we have people representing companies lying about their products.


Yep, happens all the time.



> And this can do REAL damage, Raw.


Not really. Most people know to be wary of what a salesperson is saying.



> This is what we've come to? Where does it end?


It doesn't.



> What if a Pharmaceutical company is allowed to "shape things"....to "spin things"...would that be ok?


They do it every day. You don't believe their ads do you?



> Doesn't our allowance and laisez fare attitude about "businesses will be businesses" have SOME ethical limits?


Not really alot. "Buyer Beware" is a good crede to live by.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's good you have a soul Meggles. I have a friend who is a Nutro rep and she's so sadly brainwashed by them that she has a hard time listening to anything i have to say about nutrition outside of what she's already learned. Although she will finally admit that corn gluten meal is not a great ingredient and wishes it wasn't in a ton of the Nutro formulas so that's a start I guess.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Yep, happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fair to say you could be called a "REALIST," Raw? :wink:


----------

